# Dallas Party Hearse - the premier hearse limousine service. catering to the dallas ft



## pinelakeshaunt (Sep 6, 2012)

2 years in the making , the DALLAS PARTY HEARSE is open for business, this one of a kind custom hearse limousine will conquer the unique limo service market in dallas. This state of the art hearse limo has led lighted bar, 32 inch lcd tv, laser lightshow, fog machine , mirrored privacy partition and much . find us on facebook or visit dallaspartyhearse.com


----------

